# Somebody's sleeping in my bed!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

And she's still there!










Doesn't look like she's planning on leaving anytime soon. Maybe if I get in my bed, she'll get the hint.










Maybe a bed buddy's ok. I think I'll keep her.










Everybody, please meet my new little sister, Callie. 










Introducing the newest member of our little family....

Cher-Chien's California Dreamin. aka Callie.



















I met Cheryl Filson at the Dog Show in Chicago a few months ago and she had Callie in the ring. I fell in love with her temperament and told Cheryl to please remember that temperament because it was exactly what I needed for a little girl here at the store. So last week I get an email from Cheryl telling me she doesn't think Callie will get big enough and wanted to know if I was still interested in her. LOL Ya think? Cheryl had wanted to keep her for her own special little girl, even if she wasn't planning on finishing her due to her size. So she cut her down really short and cut off her beautiful top knot.  However she found a little boy at Nationals she wanted to add to her breeding program and has always wanted to make sure she never had more dogs then she could give the proper time and attention to. So she made the very selfless and loving decision to let me have her. :chili: We just have to grow out that beautiful top knot and legs. Darn...I was really looking forward to not having to grow out a top knot.:blush: Here she is pre-hair cut.:wub:


















She's doing sooo well! She and Jett are getting along, playing, and sharing beds. Zoe believe it or not, is doing surprisingly better then I expected. I made sure to bring in the type of temperament so she would not feel her position in our family was being constantly challenged. She's not loving her yet....but she has allowed Callie to touch noses on several occasions. So I'm very optimistic.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t::w00t: OMG!!! It is after midnight here so brain isn't 100% functioning, but I think I read this right :w00t: what a surprise but I am SO VERY EXCITED and HAPPY for you, Jett and even my Zoe :chili::chili::chili::chili: 

She is a DOLL .. I think that she is a perfect match to Jett in the store too. That forth picture says it all :wub::wub:just look at the two faces.
:chili::chili::chili: oh this is just so exciting.. I hope that Zoe joins the fun with them too.

Congrats on finding the girl you were looking for in temperaments :wub: I love her name too: Callie :wub:

Looking forward to seeing more photos of her - oh a group picture with 3 malts will be an extra treat for me ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG!!! This is wonderful!! She is a doll Crystal! When you sent me a message today saying you had a picture of a little girl wearing the same outfit I just got Nissa but only in black that you were going to post, I had no idea!!! I'm soooo envious because I've got puppy fever sooooo bad! Congrats Crystal! xoxoxox


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Crystal- Oh WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!! Callie is just beautiful!! :wub::wub::wub: 
She is just adorable, and her personality sounds like a dream. Just perfect to be your little companion and model!! 

I'm glad things are going well between her and the other pups! Enjoy her! She looks like a little love!!

p.s.: That pink bag is so cute!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Crystal, she is adorable with a capital A!!!! The pictures of she and Jett in the bed are so loving and sweet!!! Callie is a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl~~~You are a sneaky little one if I do say so myself but I love it. It sounds so magical, Zoe, Jett and Callie!!! Welcome to SM Miss Callie, we welcome you with open arms~~You are a petite, small little girl!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow - congratulations! Callie is absolutely stunning! Just gorgeous! I know you miss the topknot, but I think her cut is so stinking adorable! And Jett is as stunning as ever!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations Crystal, you must be on :cloud9: with gorgeous little Callie. I bet in no time all three will be romping around together having a ball. I'm
so happy for you!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby, she is just adorable.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:

Crystal, not am I sooooooooooooooooo happy for you, but also for sweet gorgeous Callie. You have to be one of the best fur baby Moms I know and this baby girl is so blessed to have you and I know you consider her a treasure as well.

Crystal, I AM IN LOVE WITH HER :wub:

Not only is she adorable, but absolutely one gorgeous Maltese. You didn't even have to describe her tempermant, because you can see it on her sweet baby face. She is filled wilth love.

I could not possibly be any happier for you. The pictures are incredibly precious of handsome Jett and Gorgeous Callie.

Crystal, that is one gorgeous baby girl.

You so deserve this joy and like I said, I could not possibly be any happier for you.

Hugs and love to you, Jett, Zoe, and OMG Callie.

What a gorgeous family!!!

Just so happy for you and all your babies. All the best to you and so much love to you as well.

Love ya!!!

:cheer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness, you little sneak. You didn't mention a thing the other day when I PM'ed you. How exciting!! What a little doll, they are like twins in that 4th pics. No wonder you have been busy. Congrats to the new mama!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer::good post - perfect:good post - perfect:cheer::cheer:

OMG Crystal!!! And you were asking me about a photo of Tyler?? And you had this little doll in your midst??? WOWWWWWWWW!! I am so happy for you. She is off the charts adorable. And who needs a topknot. That little bow looks great (you didn't staple it onto her head did you? :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley
Love the name Callie and she couldn't have a better mommy. 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm jumping up and down!! This calls for 4th of July fireworks. :celebrate - firewor


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG She is sooooooooo PRECIOUS !!!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

she is beautiful, Congratulations :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She is absolutely stunning and looks great with Jet! They're almost too adorable!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG, Callie is adorable!! Congrats Crystal! I especially LOVE this pic!! They look like best buddies in this one!! They even have similar expressions!! HEARTS HEARTS HEARTS!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness Crystal - she is BEAUTIFULL!!! She looks a bit like Jett too - like they can actually be brother and sister. When I saw the first pic, I was like "Is that Zoe? No it can't be she's much smaller." WOW, what a lucky litle girl to be part of your family. I'm sure you're glowing from happiness. Enjoy her and can't wait to see her modeling for you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG!!! Callie is a cutie! and I LOVE her name!
Congrats on the new addition to your family!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is absolutely adorable:wub:.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone. And no Susan...lol...I did NOT staple the bow to her head!:HistericalSmiley: But she is happily enduring many different bow styles and locations right now. And she is quickly learning that getting dressed means going outside or somewhere fun and is so excited when it's time to dress her. :thumbsup:

Right now I'm sitting here at the computer and she and Jett are now very happily exhausted. They have been tussling for a very long time. Jett had a great romp with Zoe when we first got home, with Callie hopping around on the sidelines. Now he and Callie have just played. I don't know if Zoe and Callie will ever play, but I've been really pleased with her reaction to her so far. So far Callie has exceeded my highest hopes in a 3rd fluff.

There are some differences in Callie and Jett's looks, but only slightly. There are times when I can only see a wee head and I have to look twice to tell if it's Jett or Callie. I have a feeling when her hair is grown out like his, they will be hard to tell apart. Except for the top knot. lol When I took her to the vet, my vet could not believe how calm she is and informed me it's just not fair that I have TWO babies with this type of temperament. She was cuddling Callie and asked her, "are you sure you're not 3?" lolol She's 9 months old and has been the easiest fluff I've ever transitioned into my family.

I got her on Saturday and I was planning on keeping her a secret for a little while longer just to make sure everything really worked out. But I'm pretty sure she's staying. :wub: And I was dying to tell you all about her! What a whirl wind! Someday I'll fill you all in on how Callie came to be mine. It was like another Jett story. Everything MORE then fell into place without me trying to make a thing happen. In fact, I was planning on telling Cheryl now was not a good time. But then all these things kept happening to the point that I realized I could not NOT get her!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter knew right away from the first picture that she wasn't just a shopper! He is very very very excited for Jett and Zoe (he's even more excited for Jett because now Jett doesn't have to wear dresses!). We're so happy for you Crystal!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, congrats to little Callie and to you and your two, Crystal! She is just darling and is so lucky to have a mom that will dress her to the 9's.
That little pink bag is to die for!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my God, Crystal!!!!!!!!!!! You did it!!!!!!!!! Oh my God!!!! :chili::chili::chili:

Look at her, she's gorgeous!!!! OMG, Jett and Callie - holy moly, I almost can't stand it! 

Forget the hair, I like the cut down version - she's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition to the family!!! Callie is so beautiful, and you can just see the sweetness in her eyes.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

What a pretty girl!!!! And now there is THREE. Pretty soon there will be four, five, six and so on. You have to be very careful Maltese fever is very hard to fight off and can lead to addiction. You will find your self saying things like it's only one more, and Jett was lonely at the store by himself. Another sign is secretly getting more Maltese and then finally coming clean that you have another one!!!! Be very careful Crystal because I think I see you are starting to show some of the symtoms. 
All kidding aside she is a doll and I sure she will not miss the show ring being spoiled by a mommie like you


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She is flippin ADORABLE...you must be OVER THE MOON!!!! I am really excited to hear future stories about how she's fitting in and, of course, MORE PICCIES!!!!! :thumbsup::chili::aktion033::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Forget the hair, I like the cut down version - she's so cute! Congratulations!


Me too...seems like still enough to get a bow in there if ya want one :thumbsup:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG......are they ever PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Well, congrats to little Callie and to you and your two, Crystal! She is just darling and is so lucky to have a mom that will dress her to the 9's.
> That little pink bag is to die for!!!


LOL...She may just have to have that bag. Zoe has never been a pink girl or a girlie girl. But Callie is just the most graceful little girlie girl ever. And even though her world will not be all pink, she is a pink girl. :wub: I need another HotDog Take Away bag like I need a hole in the head!:HistericalSmiley:



The A Team said:


> Oh my God, Crystal!!!!!!!!!!! You did it!!!!!!!!! Oh my God!!!! :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> Look at her, she's gorgeous!!!! OMG, Jett and Callie - holy moly, I almost can't stand it!
> 
> Forget the hair, I like the cut down version - she's so cute! Congratulations!


Oh she won't be in full coat. I'll grow her into a cut like Zoe & Jett. But I'm just dying to have a little girlie girl in a top knot. I have all these pretty bows you see.



Pure Paws said:


> What a pretty girl!!!! And now there is THREE. Pretty soon there will be four, five, six and so on. You have to be very careful Maltese fever is very hard to fight off and can lead to addiction. You will find your self saying things like it's only one more, and Jett was lonely at the store by himself. Another sign is secretly getting more Maltese and then finally coming clean that you have another one!!!! Be very careful Crystal because I think I see you are starting to show some of the symtoms.
> All kidding aside she is a doll and I sure she will not miss the show ring being spoiled by a mommie like you


LOL...she did not really enjoy the ring. I have a pic of her at the show in Chicago. It was her very first one at 6 months. She did not want to walk. :blush: Cheryl keeps saying that just maybe...if she were to get a bit bigger... lol

Seriously, 3 is MORE then enough. I gave 3 baths the other day. My Zoe has never been an easy one to bathe and groom. Jett is an absolute DREAM to bathe and groom. And even though Callie is very similar in temperament to Jett, that does NOT cross over into the bath!!! Oh my goodness is she a little devil in the bath! :HistericalSmiley:

Oh and I have completely rationalized getting Callie. It was a pure strategic business move, nothing more. :innocent:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, my gosh... Callie is just TOO gorgeous! :w00t: She is positively adorable. :wub:

And Jett sure looks like a happy camper! B) I'm sure Zoe will get used to her and learn to love her as much as the rest of her family does. :wub:

Congratulations on the new baby! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal how could you keep this from us?????? Awww she's a beauty, Jett and Callie look so adorable together:wub: I'm glad Zoe is doing well with Miss Callie, i know what you mean about the topknot, i could never cut Matilda's. Soooo how much does that girl weigh? she looks so little. Congrat Mommy. wish I could visit your shop.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh WOW! Crystal, How lucky you are, she is adorable and looks amazingly like Jett. They were meant to be together, and with you :tender: :tender: :tender: I hope little Zoe accepts her as her best new friend too


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Crystal how could you keep this from us?????? Awww she's a beauty, Jett and Callie look so adorable together:wub: I'm glad Zoe is doing well with Miss Callie, i know what you mean about the topknot, i could never cut Matilda's. Soooo how much does that girl weigh? she looks so little. Congrat Mommy. wish I could visit your shop.


She's not a super teeny tiny one. She weighed 3lbs 13 oz. the other day and she's 9 months. So I'm hopeful she'll get to be a little over 4lbs. In my area with all the puppy mills, I don't want to promote the teeny tiny ones. If I can tell people she's in the preferred breed standard size, I'll be happy.:thumbsup: Cheryl is just not comfortable breeding a little girl that size. Which I love. Also, she told me she's learned to trust her instincts over the years and has not had to have one of her girls have a c-section since early on in her breeding career. And she just has a feeling that Callie would have trouble so she doesn't want to take that chance. Another reason I think so highly of Cheryl.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> LOL...She may just have to have that bag. Zoe has never been a pink girl or a girlie girl. But Callie is just the most graceful little girlie girl ever. And even though her world will not be all pink, she is a pink girl. :wub: I need another HotDog Take Away bag like I need a hole in the head!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sitting here at the computer eating an apple and I almost fell off the chair reading that last statement!!! You are so funny~~~Hey Callie, turn that little head when she tries to love on you tonight......your just a business deal.....LOL! LOL!!! Love you Crystal!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

three is a great number...especially when you have three so perfect...I love your pictures and the story you shared...makes me want another...a huge congratulations....I love that bed and their perfect bows and outfits!:wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Well Crystal - Congratulations!! It's officially public!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh and I have completely rationalized getting Callie. It was a pure strategic business move, nothing more. :innocent:


Well, it she was a strategic business move then she, her food, her treats, toys, grooming, vet care, bed, clothes, etc are all BUSINESS EXPENSES and TAX DEDUCTIBLE!!! You sure know how to work things in your favor Crystal :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Well, it she was a strategic business move then she, her food, her treats, toys, grooming, vet care, bed, clothes, etc are all BUSINESS EXPENSES and TAX DEDUCTIBLE!!! You sure know how to work things in your favor Crystal :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:yes:

Yep...no puppy fever here. Didn't ever think of wanting another. Just needed a little fluffy body to model outfits and bows that don't look so cute on a hanger but are darling on.:thumbsup:

So far Callie has moved an ex-pen for me, several bows, 3 dresses, and a couple of D-Ring charms. :two thumbs up:

Oh...and both Jett and Callie in their little bed behind the counter have moved a couple of those for me as well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh wow oh wow!!!! Congratulations!!! OK, now we definitely have to take a road trip, although Cheryl's not too far from me so if you wanted to bring Callie back to see her old family . . . 

She is absolutely beautiful! One of my co-workers has one of Cheryl's pups - she does a nice job with them.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wooflife said:


> Well Crystal - Congratulations!! It's officially public!!


I know. And way sooner then I had planned for it to be. lol We have to thank Auntie Leslie for all her help this past weekend when Callie joined our little family.:ThankYou:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Crystal you are sooo LUCKY!! Callie is breathtaking and her personality matches what you were looking for!!! Wow- she's the whole little package!! I cannot wait to see more photos of her!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Oh my goodness, you little sneak. You didn't mention a thing the other day when I PM'ed you. How exciting!! What a little doll, they are like twins in that 4th pics. No wonder you have been busy. Congrats to the new mama!


Brenda, when you emailed me to check in since you had not seen me on SM much, I almost spilled the beans. I just wanted to be really sure she would work out with my Zoe and the store first. My heart was truly broken when it became obvious that it was in Zoe's best interest to stay with G'ma and G'pa instead of coming to work with me and Jett at the store. I just could not go through that again. So I was being extra cautious.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I am SO happy for you!!! Congratulations! Callie is ADORABLE! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Welcome to the Cher Chein Family*

Well Crystal, it looks like Callie is a hit and everyone else gets to see that adorable little girl! You finally let the cat (or should I say dog  out of the bag!!! 

I met Crystal in person at the Chicago show, where she fell in love with Callie. Now, Cheryl loves her dogs, but Callie.. she wouldn't even send home with me and she's always trying to get me to take home "one of the show coats" LOL Cheryl really loved that little girl. But each time, Callie didn't do well in the ring or Cheryl would mention how small she was, Crystal's name would come up and I'd say "she would be SUCH a good home for Callie". And Callie had several other "suitors" too. Everyone wanted her, she's so cute and she's SO sweet..very typical of Cheryl's dogs, but I pushed for Crystal, although I didn't need to.. Cheryl knew she would get the VERY best home with Crystal. It just took a bit for her to be able to let her go. 

It was a fit made in heaven and Crystal-in-law LOL.. I'm just thrilled she's doing so well, and she'd be cute with a sack over hear head...but that little black dress and bow with Jett in his vest, BOTH in that bed... OMG, it made me cry. I am SO SO glad she's with you and to know, how well loved she will be. She's a special little girl that was meant to come to you. 

Lots of Love,
Karla and the other Cher Chien crew!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, 3 is MORE then enough. I gave 3 baths the other day. My Zoe has never been an easy one to bathe and groom. Jett is an absolute DREAM to bathe and groom. And even though Callie is very similar in temperament to Jett, that does NOT cross over into the bath!!! Oh my goodness is she a little devil in the bath! :HistericalSmiley:


Uh Yah... *I* can back you up on that one, Crystal. She is a little devil in the sink LOL. I don't know why, she doesn't like baths or show rings )))) Blow dryer, she wasn't bad for, I've dried her a couple of times, but the water part...uh, not havin' it  Hey, maybe she can chain bath, dress THEN going to shop, all together and she'll be a breeze to bathe someday... well, one can wish, right.

Karla and the Other Cher Chien Crew


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> :yes:
> 
> Yep...no puppy fever here. Didn't ever think of wanting another. Just needed a little fluffy body to model outfits and bows that don't look so cute on a hanger but are darling on.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
Way to go Callie - you are an awesome little sales girl!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lepetitecosette said:


> three is a great number...especially when you have three so perfect...I love your pictures and the story you shared...makes me want another...a huge congratulations....I love that bed and their perfect bows and outfits!:wub:


You know, 3 is a great number. Even though Jett's separation anxiety has greatly improved, I can never leave him home alone. And I feel bad taking him and Zoe places together because Jett tends to get all the attention. I'm thinking due to his size. And it hurts Zoe's feelings. So I'm looking forward to being able to take just Zoe places every once in awhile. Just the two of us.:wub:



maltsnme said:


> Uh Yah... *I* can back you up on that one, Crystal. She is a little devil in the sink LOL. I don't know why, she doesn't like baths or show rings )))) Blow dryer, she wasn't bad for, I've dried her a couple of times, but the water part...uh, not havin' it  Hey, maybe she can chain bath, dress THEN going to shop, all together and she'll be a breeze to bathe someday... well, one can wish, right.
> 
> Karla and the Other Cher Chien Crew


Yeah Cheryl told me she's the only one of her dogs that is that way for baths. lolol I'm thinking how lucky! But we have mastered the daily face washes. I stand Callie in the one sink and she puts her front paws on the divider between the two sinks. Then I use a teeny tiny plastic medicine cup, like the kind that comes on top of the Children's Benadryl bottle to wet and rinse her face. There is no longer any tension or stress in her little body when I do it that way. In fact this morning, she even sat down in the sink!:chili: Hoping this will continue on for the actual bath. rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :chili:

She is adorable.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Oh what a surprise! She is precious Crystal. Congratulations.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I forgot to add, I LOVE her big beautiful eyes too!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

totallytotontuffy said:


> I forgot to add, I LOVE her big beautiful eyes too!


she gets those from her Daddy.. She and Feather have the same sire. Same big eyes.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> Well Crystal, it looks like Callie is a hit and everyone else gets to see that adorable little girl! You finally let the cat (or should I say dog  out of the bag!!!
> 
> I met Crystal in person at the Chicago show, where she fell in love with Callie. Now, Cheryl loves her dogs, but Callie.. she wouldn't even send home with me and she's always trying to get me to take home "one of the show coats" LOL Cheryl really loved that little girl. But each time, Callie didn't do well in the ring or Cheryl would mention how small she was, Crystal's name would come up and I'd say "she would be SUCH a good home for Callie". And Callie had several other "suitors" too. Everyone wanted her, she's so cute and she's SO sweet..very typical of Cheryl's dogs, but I pushed for Crystal, although I didn't need to.. Cheryl knew she would get the VERY best home with Crystal. It just took a bit for her to be able to let her go.
> 
> ...


I emailed Crystal and told her that pic of the two of them in the bed and they are looking over the side is amazing. Their eyes (both Jett and Callie) are to die for. They look like little Ralph Lauren advertisements!!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> :yes:
> 
> Yep...no puppy fever here. Didn't ever think of wanting another. Just needed a little fluffy body to model outfits and bows that don't look so cute on a hanger but are darling on.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Callie is going to move some more here -- I love the harness vest she is wearing, along with that darling little bow...do you have these on your site? I can't seem to find it?! I need some pure paws too...Callie has given me inspiration to finally place my order!!! :wub:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

*Crystal, Callie is absolutely precious! Congrats!*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congrats Crystal! I knew you were going to get her! Some things you just can't pass up! :thumbsup:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Fluffy dog doughnuts are the best places to sleep, I want one for myself in person size. 

Congrats on your newest member!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Crystal!! Congratulations to you and your new addition. Callie is a beautiful little pup pup girl. So happy she and Jett are getting along. Zoe will be fine, she knows Mommy loves her. Oh wow, I'm so happy for all of you. 
xoxoxoxoxooxxoxo


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG! I had to reread that last sentence twice to be sure I read it correctly the first time! CONGRATS!!! Callie is adorable :wub: She and Jett look a lot alike. Give Zoe hugs from us. Bailey says she understands how challenging getting a new little sister can be  I'm sure that she'll come around and they will be the best of friends soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal I am so happy and excited for you I'm just going to bust! OMG she is so beautiful. I agree with Claudia, I think her hair cut is adorable on her but I know what you mean about the top knot. I'd want a top knot on her too. I love the way her face is cut though. I so hope that Zoe comes to love her too. I know you picked her out especially with Zoe in mind so I hope things continue to go great between them. Letting Callie touch her nose is a great sign.:thumbsup:
Your pictures are amazing. Jett and Callie look so adorable in that bed together. 
I can't even think straight I'm so happy for you. I'm happy for Callie too because she has the bestest new Mommy and sister and brother.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lepetitecosette said:


> Callie is going to move some more here -- I love the harness vest she is wearing, along with that darling little bow...do you have these on your site? I can't seem to find it?! I need some pure paws too...Callie has given me inspiration to finally place my order!!! :wub:


I'm seeing a problem here Crystal. :huh: It looks like Callie could end up being your top salesperson (even exceeding yourself) and you know what's going to happen? She's going to see that trip that Cat won for top sales -- the cruise to the Greek islands and the Mediterranean -- and she's going to insist on getting awarded a best salesmalt prize.:w00t: So there she'll be -- sailing to distant lands and you'll be sitting there in the store thinking, "How did this happen?":blink: So my solution is...end that career now, nip it in the butt (or is it bud) and send her to me. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Tyler can look just as cute with her as Jett -- we often think they look alike. She'll never know. Is it a deal?


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Aww Crystal, I am so happy for you. She is quite the little beauty! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lepetitecosette said:


> Callie is going to move some more here -- I love the harness vest she is wearing, along with that darling little bow...do you have these on your site? I can't seem to find it?! I need some pure paws too...Callie has given me inspiration to finally place my order!!! :wub:


lol...see what I mean? I NEEDED a little girl at the store. That little harness dress does not look very cute on a hanger. I even have it on a little manniquein in my front window and still not a seller. But I had put it on Jett when it first came in a few months ago and knew it was darling on. Since Callie's been wearing it, I've sold 3 of them at the store. :thumbsup: 

It's the Pinkaholic Little Angle Flirt Harness in Black. The skirt flairs out. The picture of it on my site makes it look like lays flat.

LittleAngel Flirt Harness

And the bow is my FouFou Country Plaid Bow in black.

County Hair Bows

Callie's doing her job so well already! :wub:


Snowbody said:


> I'm seeing a problem here Crystal. :huh: It looks like Callie could end up being your top salesperson (even exceeding yourself) and you know what's going to happen? She's going to see that trip that Cat won for top sales -- the cruise to the Greek islands and the Mediterranean -- and she's going to insist on getting awarded a best salesmalt prize.:w00t: So there she'll be -- sailing to distant lands and you'll be sitting there in the store thinking, "How did this happen?":blink: So my solution is...end that career now, nip it in the butt (or is it bud) and send her to me. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Tyler can look just as cute with her as Jett -- we often think they look alike. She'll never know. Is it a deal?


lol...hopefully when she wins a trip like that, it will be for 2 and I'll go with her.:chili:

But you know, since Tyler and Jett are similar in looks...maybe Tyler needs a little sister too. Cheryl has 3 week old babies. I was so excited to get Callie I totally forgot to ask if they were boys or girls. We could have a matched pair. :aktion033:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrat's Crystal!! She is so beautiful!! I love her name, she is one very lucky girl.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She is adorable. Isn't having 3 a ball?!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...see what I mean? I NEEDED a little girl at the store. That little harness dress does not look very cute on a hanger. I even have it on a little manniquein in my front window and still not a seller. But I had put it on Jett when it first came in a few months ago and knew it was darling on. Since Callie's been wearing it, I've sold 3 of them at the store. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's the Pinkaholic Little Angle Flirt Harness in Black. The skirt flairs out. The picture of it on my site makes it look like lays flat.
> 
> ...


She SURE iz!!! Ha ha ha ha!!! :yahoo:





Crystal&Zoe said:


> But you know, since Tyler and Jett are similar in looks...maybe Tyler needs a little sister too. Cheryl has 3 week old babies. I was so excited to get Callie I totally forgot to ask if they were boys or girls. We could have a matched pair. :aktion033:


One boy and one girl (I think there were 2) She also has a DARLING boy for sale.. hes probably 16 weeks maybe.... I put him on the "breeders" section, his photo is on Cheryl's website (click on my site Silkam, go to "links" go to Cher-Chien Maltese and then look under "available puppies") . He has the same look as Callie. He's really really cute. She just can't use him in her breeding program, as it is small and he's related to all of the girls. Someone should grab him up. He's a dollbaby!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Brenda, when you emailed me to check in since you had not seen me on SM much, I almost spilled the beans. I just wanted to be really sure she would work out with my Zoe and the store first. My heart was truly broken when it became obvious that it was in Zoe's best interest to stay with G'ma and G'pa instead of coming to work with me and Jett at the store. I just could not go through that again. So I was being extra cautious.


oh very understandable Crystal I'm so glad it worked out. So do they look as much like twins as they seem to ? (to me at least). The first thing I thought of...well 2nd, was all the grooming and baths for three. The first was how cute they must all look like together. Looking forward to a pic of all three together.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal your Callie is gorgeous. I just love her already. She has such a pretty little face and her eyes are breath taking.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG Crystal!! Congrats on FINALLY finding a new baby to add to your family! 

I know you've been searching for a long time for the perfect temperament that would do well in the store w/ you & Jett...she is GORGEOUS! What a little doll! PS: I love the little bow on her ear, soooo cute!

I'm so happy for you, congrats again!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So does this mean that Jett's officially off the hook modeling the tutu's and adresses? LOL

I sure hope you'll start carrying more boy tights then so he won't feel left out!!! j/k Jett j/k xoxox


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, you are soooooo lucky. What a beautiful little angel you got there. :wub: Glad Jett & Zoe are getting along with her. Sure makes it a lot better when the fluffs are all happy. Congrats Crystal,she's a sweetheart.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh I had to scrll back a few times and read again and again...

WOW!!!! how exciting.

all the very best for that sweet little new family member
:dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your new baby girl!!!
she's so pretty!!!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to little Callie girl, Crystal! She's such a precious doll! I'm sure Zoey and Jett will love her very, very much!
Wow, love the pretty bag she's sitting in! Where do you get it from? I fell in love with it and also that little girl sitting inside, LOL! :HistericalSmiley:

Alexandra:wub:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

She is so cute!!! Congrats!! Looks like they are going to get along well !!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

She's beautiful!!! Of course he wouldn't throw her out of his bed.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> LOL...She may just have to have that bag. Zoe has never been a pink girl or a girlie girl. But Callie is just the most graceful little girlie girl ever. And even though her world will not be all pink, she is a pink girl. :wub: I need another HotDog Take Away bag like I need a hole in the head!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG!! It is worse than I thought!!!! My wife and I have said a lot of things to rationalize keeping another Maltese, but never have has it been a* s STRATIGIC BUSINESS MOVE!!!!!! We will have to keep a close eye on you. *On the other hand the more Maltese you have the more Pure Paws you will need for grooming. So go ahead and feed your addiction!!!!!!!!:w00t:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pure Paws said:


> OMG!! It is worse than I thought!!!! My wife and I have said a lot of things to rationalize keeping another Maltese, but never have has it been a* s STRATIGIC BUSINESS MOVE!!!!!! We will have to keep a close eye on you. *On the other hand the more Maltese you have the more Pure Paws you will need for grooming. So go ahead and feed your addiction!!!!!!!!:w00t:


 
ha ha ha Ed! Always a salesman . We used Pure Paws for the first time last week and will be trying it again Monday. We were very excited to try your product!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Congrats to little Callie girl, Crystal! She's such a precious doll! I'm sure Zoey and Jett will love her very, very much!
> Wow, love the pretty bag she's sitting in! Where do you get it from? I fell in love with it and also that little girl sitting inside, LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Alexandra:wub:


I sell the HotDog Take Away bags. I just got a shipment this week and have not had a chance to put them on my web store yet. You can see if I have something you like, or you can get one from Sue here on SM direct and she will custom make one for you. She's just about to deliver her very first baby so she won't be making any new bags for a little while I'm thinking.:wub:



Pure Paws said:


> OMG!! It is worse than I thought!!!! My wife and I have said a lot of things to rationalize keeping another Maltese, but never have has it been a* s STRATIGIC BUSINESS MOVE!!!!!! We will have to keep a close eye on you. *On the other hand the more Maltese you have the more Pure Paws you will need for grooming. So go ahead and feed your addiction!!!!!!!!:w00t:


Hey...there are some perks to owning a pet boutique. Well...more than a few.:blush:

I really do hope this finally cures my puppy fever. I've had it for such a very long time.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations!!! She is absolutely gorgeous/adorable/beautiful!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations Crystal!!! This has come as a big surprise. She is sooooo cute..a doll baby :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I sell the HotDog Take Away bags. I just got a shipment this week and have not had a chance to put them on my web store yet. You can see if I have something you like, or you can get one from Sue here on SM direct and she will custom make one for you. She's just about to deliver her very first baby so she won't be making any new bags for a little while I'm thinking.:wub:
> 
> That sounds great, Crystal, thanks! Will check your Shop in the next days again. The one Callie is sitting in, is it from your own shop or from Sue?
> Can't wait to see them! Would you ship to Germany?
> ...


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So, so happy for you!!! She is darling and such a super model!

Hugs to you and all your babies from all of us!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!! What a wonderful, gorgeous, precious surprise to see :wub: Her name so fits her. Looks like she likes the camera too and the camera loves her:thumbsup:. Don't worry, Maisie was like that for baths,grooming,bows and topknots. She is awesome now and even puts her head down for me to put the bows in. For months and months she would wriggle and almost flip out of my arms. She will get the hang of it.
Congratulations.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my! CONGRATS!
How sweet is she!
So adorable! 
You are so lucky to have another sweetie to love!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is beautiful !!!! so so soo cute , so explain jett goes to the store with u and callie will as well , what fo they do ? model? how bout Zoe .. can u explain .lol 

god bless ur babies!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

She is a total and absolute adorable little girl!
Enjoy your new addition.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

CONGRATS on the new addition!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations, Crystal! She's simply beautiful and the perfect addition (addiction?) to your furry family!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am sooooo jealous....she is beautiful!!! I'm so happy for Jett and I know Zoe will fall in love with her too. How do you have the time to care for three of them I'll never know. Caring for Rocky, making sure he's clean every day, trying to get all his matting out, is work...times three? I don't know if I can do it, but I do know Crystal if anyone can do it it's you! I thinks she's so precious!!!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

What a perfect princess!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! I have not been on SM in a week and this is the first I am seeing your new baby. She is absolutely precious! Enjoy evey moment with all your babies.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh Jett you should know by now that girls RULE :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: so you might as well enjoy Callie's company because she ain't going anywhere :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Congratulations Crystal on having a beautiful girl to keep Jett company at the store . .I am sure they will get along so well . . .now you have a fashionista and will have sooo much fun dressing her up :chili::chili::chili:

Callie, you are soo beautiful :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a darling! :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Did you luck out or what?? She is absolutely adorable!!! It must have been meant to be!!


----------

